# MTB tires



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

We've had our Curtlo custom tandem for going on 2 years. The first wheelset was with rims so that we could ride 700C road tires. I wanted my wife and I to get used to the shifting and nuances of the new frame. More for her benefit than mine as I already put in thousands of miles a year.

Anyway, we're upgrading our road tandem and this mountain tandem will be getting new wheels and tires for gravel and not too aggressive trails. We will never ride anything technical with it.

For my bikepacking bikes, I always run Vitoria Mezcals (used to be WTB Nanos) because they have great rolling resistance and still provide good grip for a moderate tread design. I am not sure how well they would hold up though for a heavier tandem.

Suggestions for tires? i.e. What are you running?

On a side note. I spent time chatting with Dough Curtiss last night and we're kicking off a new custom road frame with Curtlo.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

The G+ TNT Mezcals are great tires. I read on another forum folks using them on 29'er tandems and good feedback there.


----------



## preventec47 (Oct 31, 2020)

unikid28 said:


> The G+ TNT Mezcals are great tires. I read on another forum folks using them on 29'er tandems and good feedback there.


I just installed some MAXXIS ARDENT 26 x 2.4" on my 26" tandem which I use mostly for urban bombing runs all over the city and am in love with them. Was tempted to remove the wheels and take to bed with me ! Anyway, the many uneven sidewalks, small pot holes and curb seams are greatly smoothed by these tires and even though the tires have
large knobs for traction in the dirt, they work superbly on the road etc.


----------



## longpete (Mar 30, 2021)

All tyre tubeless. I use Schwalbe Noby Nic in the rear : good traction and break traction but not good up front in sharp turns and off camber. Rolling resistance ok but not so good as the conti mountain king.
Up front I like the schwalbe fat albert(when wet) and the conti trail king (fills up quickly when muddy). The conti's have a very supple karkas and need a bit more pressure to be stable in turnings but the rolling resistance is far bettter. Stiff sidewalls influence rolling resistance badly. And rolling resistance on a tandem is because of the higher weigth and our weighth distribution(53 on the rear 47 on the front) more important.
I prefer wide tyres wit a bit more pressure. I prefer air to stiffen the tyre sideways. This also prevents burping.


----------



## preventec47 (Oct 31, 2020)

preventec47 said:


> I just installed some MAXXIS ARDENT 26 x 2.4" on my 26" tandem which I use mostly for urban bombing runs all over the city and am in love with them. Was tempted to remove the wheels and take to bed with me ! Anyway, the many uneven sidewalks, small pot holes and curb seams are greatly smoothed by these tires and even though the tires have
> large knobs for traction in the dirt, they work superbly on the road etc.


----------



## doublebubble (Jan 24, 2021)

We recently started using Vittoria Barzo (front) / Mezcal (back) on our hardtail tandem -- both tubeless. They're great. We typically run relatively high pressure and we're a very light team that prefers XC style riding. Only downside is durability. We originally had a Barzo in the back and that lost tread fairly quickly, replaced it with the faster rolling Mezcal and zero troubles so far (only ~200 miles on it) despite some serious thrashing on chunky Sedona trails.


----------

